# was praying it was implantation bleeding but now i think not...:(



## waterlily01 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,

Im new on here although Ive been TTC for 4 years. Wondering if anyone has any words of wisdom??!

I usually have fairly regular periods, but if anything I tend to be a bit late. However this month I ov'd on day 17 (did an ov test), and after using Preseed for the first time and 'trying' VERY hard I had my fingers crossed. 

Today, on day 25 I started cramping and bleeding. This is so early for me for it to be AF, and would mean just an 8 day luteal phase??! I didnt think it was possible for the luteal phase to change?

Feeling very tearful about it as I really thought this might be it.... has anyone else experienced anything similar? Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi waterlily,

Has bleeding turned to proper AF or not? Still too early to test really so probably not much point in doing HPT yet   The one sure thing about AF cycles is that they can go haywire from time to time   My AF used to be spot on 31/32 days for years but occasionally would get a blip where it went to 27 or as late as 35 (always got my hopes up to be dashed  ) These days it's spot on 28 but still get the occasional blip early or late (26-35)

Sorry not sure if this helps but just my experience.

Maz x


----------



## waterlily01 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for your reply,
the bleeding has been fairly heavy but more pinky brown.have spent yesterday and this morning in tears. Might go and get a clear blue today. at least then i can draw a line and begin to move on to next month x


----------



## waterlily01 (Jan 23, 2011)

Did a test yesterday. BFP! bleeding has stopped. its now just occasionally there when i wipe (tmi) This morning did another one BFN. I haven't gone to work. So upset.


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya waterlily,

Did not want to read and run after your last comment 

so sorry to hear that, but onwards and upwards for the future and next month may be yours!   xxx


----------



## waterlily01 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks ladyg85. went back to work today and had all the very well meaning, “feeling better“s. Feel like a fraud for getting so upset esp when i see the terrible time other ladies are having.


----------

